

The Perils of Personal Progress  - sachitgupta
http://charliehoehn.com/2012/12/18/the-perils-of-personal-progress/

======
shanellem
Really interesting take on personal improvement. And just in time for New
Year's, which is notorious for highlighting our personal shortcomings and
promoting personal progress.

